# QUINTA DO SOL development , Paria de Pipa



## plowe2

Hi Expats,
I am currently having a house built in QUINTA DO SOL development , Praia de Pipa , Natal and would like to contact any others who are going through (or have been ) a similar venture to exchange experiences/ advice etc. I am English , living in the USA.

Thanks,
Peter Lowe


----------



## AnthonyRMC

One must be carefull with the materials, - bricks and cement etc.
Sometimes, if the builders are left to order these, they order more than required, and steal the difference.


----------



## joshnewman1

Hi Plowe, my Brazilian partner & I (UK) have also purchased a plot on Quinta do Sol last year after upgrading from one of the Bosque da praia town houses. We have found the communication to be very good & received many photos and information regarding the old plot, so I am hoping for the same here when our plto gets going. They recently contacted us & said that due to new laws in Brazil we would have to do two bank transfers each month, one to the developer and one to the builder. Can you confirm if this is the same for you?? We were also given the option to change some layout of the property & get a bigger swimming pool which we have opted to do.
We will be visiting Pipa next year when ours should be finished & it's keeping me going through work at the moment!!

Josh


----------



## plowe2

joshnewman1 said:


> Hi Plowe, my Brazilian partner & I (UK) have also purchased a plot on Quinta do Sol last year after upgrading from one of the Bosque da praia town houses. We have found the communication to be very good & received many photos and information regarding the old plot, so I am hoping for the same here when our plto gets going. They recently contacted us & said that due to new laws in Brazil we would have to do two bank transfers each month, one to the developer and one to the builder. Can you confirm if this is the same for you?? We were also given the option to change some layout of the property & get a bigger swimming pool which we have opted to do.
> We will be visiting Pipa next year when ours should be finished & it's keeping me going through work at the moment!!
> 
> Josh


Hi Josh,
Txs for your update. We are an expat couple (my wife is Brazilian I am English) living in the US. We are in Quinta do Sol as well and hope to have completion by April 2014 and to visit in June for the World Cup. We have not had any photos for our exact plot/house at all. We used to deal with a 3rd party in Spain but arrangements are changed now as you describe which are causing some difficulties. Plus Banco de Brasil were on strike so things are a bit confused right now and behind. Plse keep in touch with your progress and possibly we could email privately in the future. Regards, Peter


----------



## joshnewman1

*Quinta do sol*

Hi Peter, thanks for the reply. We only received photos from the Bosque da praia house when we were paying for that & have not had anything from Quinta do sol yet. I know that they build the houses very fast indeed so I am sure as soon as your house is underway they will send you photos and updates.

On the communication side we complained to them as we had not received receipt of our monthly payment. This was very quickly sorted & they provided it as usual with apologies. We purchased some land north of Fortaleza a couple of years ago & this company are far superior with communication & organisation.

I also looked on Google earth yesterday & you can see some of the houses on the block under construction and some finished as the photo was taken earlier this year. I was told an English footballer bought one of the town houses in Bosque Da Praia, no idea who though?
In future if you want to reply to joshnewman1 @ hotmail . com for privacy sake you would be more than welcome Peter.

Kind regards,

Josh


----------



## plowe2

Hi Josh,
Ok - good information. We are just getting our last receipts sorted out.
Will email on secure line

Txs

Peter


----------



## plowe2

Hi Josh,
Any updates ?
we are off to Natal next month though our house will probably not be ready !!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## joshnewman1

*Update*

HI Peter, hope you are well. I have no updates I am afraid,I know the other developments there such as Quinta do RIo are doing well from their facebook group. Ours will not be ready until October/ Novemeber just after we visit - like yourselves. 
Have a great time & If you take any pictures of the site/development I would be most grateful to see them.

Josh


----------



## plowe2

Hi,
We recently got back from Pipa and our house is finally ready.

Is yours done now ?
Cheers
Pete


----------



## joshnewman1

*Update*

Hi Peter,ours will be finished in the next couple of months.How was your time in Pipa and what is the development looking like?did you walk to the beach from the development?hope all is well

Josh


----------



## plowe2

joshnewman1 said:


> Hi Peter,ours will be finished in the next couple of months.How was your time in Pipa and what is the development looking like?did you walk to the beach from the development?hope all is well
> 
> Josh



Hi Josh,
we have been a couple of times. Are you still an owner ? 

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## joshnewman1

Hi Peter,yes very much still an owner.We visited in October and saw it early enough to make a few extra changes we wanted.How was your visits?were you happy with the overall finish?kind regards Josh


----------



## plowe2

Hi Josh,
Long time no hear. We are in Pipa in our house now and things have worked out so and so.
How has you experience been ?

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## plowe2

Hi Josh,
We have done some improvements on the property and we let it out with an independent agent.

What about your latest experiences !

Cheers,

Peter


----------

